# Magnesium L-threonate



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Recently I started with this supplement and and I must say it's my favorite version of magnesium. Also (DMG) Dimethylglycine makes me feel calm and normal again in the head.


----------



## Tucker3 (May 22, 2012)

Hey Freesix,How does the mag affect your stomach .I personally have a hard time tolerating mag supplements which is a shame because i have read so many good things about magnesium.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Hmm I mainly take them because stress and amphetamines deplete them. I don't know magnesium l-threonate is supposed not to upset your stomach. This supplement is new so I can't recommend it, magnesium citrate is dirt cheap. I think the best versions are magnesium glycinate and magnesium taurate. How much do you take? I wouldn't advice more than ~400 mg.


----------



## Tucker3 (May 22, 2012)

Yeah ,I've tried mag glycinate and citrate even in low doses,such as 200 mg,I still manage to get digestive problems.Perhaps it's just for me.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I used to take 1200mg to tackle my anxiety down. In divided doses of course. I never had digestive problems. I was so depleted in this mineral.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

It also needs to build up in your system, it's not a drug.


----------

